# Pink Bearded Dragons ?



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I was thinking the other day while I was looking through the forums and saw an avatar of a pink bearded dragon, did anyone get some pictures of the pink bearded that was at the Castle Hill expo last year? It was too crowded for me o get a good look and lighting was quite poor. 

Also this may seem ridiculous but the bearded dragon on the back of reptiles australia is photoshopped isn't it?


----------



## Kirby (Apr 1, 2009)

pics? eh?

by pink do you mean albino?


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Apr 1, 2009)

i am the owner who had the pink bearded dragon at the expo last year. She died this year after breeding. A few people took some photos of her when i got her out at the end of the weekend


----------



## Kirby (Apr 1, 2009)

the one in your avartar?


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Apr 1, 2009)

yes she was a freak from one of my breedings. troy martin told me they are known as salmon beardies which he was involved in years ago. She only had 2 offsprings that turned out the same i will be breeding them this year so hopefully something interesting will happen


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 1, 2009)

that sucks she died hope she produces some more in her clutch


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 1, 2009)

any big photos of te beardie?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheers for that. It was actually your avatar i saw which triggered the memory. Can you post some more pictures?


----------



## missllama (Apr 1, 2009)

thats so sad that she died, did she ever have a successful clutch? she looks amazing in ur avatar would love to see some bigger photos i havent ever seen anything like her


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bumping this up. Hoping to get some pictures.


----------



## funcouple (Apr 2, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> thats so sad that she died, did she ever have a successful clutch? she looks amazing in ur avatar would love to see some bigger photos i havent ever seen anything like her


 She only had 2 offsprings that turned out the same.


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Apr 2, 2009)

thats the only photo i have of her unless someone else has a photo of her when she was at the expo. It was the first time anyone saw her i was trying to keep her a secret


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

do you have a larger version of that photo walpole?


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Apr 2, 2009)

see if that one is bigger


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 2, 2009)

that is a absolutly gawjus bearded dragon


----------



## justbrad (Apr 2, 2009)

What a stunning beardie! sorry for your loss but least there's more from her... all the best, Brad.


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 2, 2009)

wow that beardie is stunning what a shame you lost her. would love to see some of these available in the near future would love to get my hands on some


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Woah. Amazing. I hope you can make the line available to the public within the next few years.


----------



## jimbomma (Apr 4, 2009)

wow. i'm so jealous.


----------



## Miss B (Apr 7, 2009)

Hate to be a sceptic but she looks painted/coloured to me.

Her face is not the same shade of pink as the rest of her body, just doesn't look right.

Also seems strange that you only have one photo of such a rare and unusual beardie.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 7, 2009)

Miss B said:


> Hate to be a sceptic but she looks painted/coloured to me.
> 
> Her face is not the same shade of pink as the rest of her body, just doesn't look right.
> 
> Also seems strange that you only have one photo of such a rare and unusual beardie.



Sorta like its been dunked in Ribena? lol


----------



## Dinoizmadragon (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, Pink or not, it's still sad that you lost her


----------



## lightning (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like it's coloured with weak food dye.

I'd have to see more photos for it to be believable.

I have to agree, why would you have only one photo of something so unusual??




Miss B said:


> Hate to be a sceptic but she looks painted/coloured to me.
> 
> Her face is not the same shade of pink as the rest of her body, just doesn't look right.
> 
> Also seems strange that you only have one photo of such a rare and unusual beardie.


----------



## Jarden (Apr 13, 2009)

wow that beardies impressive, lol at people saying some one painted it, thats just cruel i dont think any body with that care for reps would paint there dragons lol funny tho


----------



## TURBO8 (Apr 13, 2009)

I saw hear at the expo and she was definately pink , didnt get any pics as i didnt have my camera with me , but it was DEFINATELY pink !! she certainly wasnt painted :lol:



Miss B said:


> Hate to be a sceptic but she looks painted/coloured to me.
> 
> Her face is not the same shade of pink as the rest of her body, just doesn't look right.
> 
> Also seems strange that you only have one photo of such a rare and unusual beardie.


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 13, 2009)

Been swimming in beetroot.


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous colour!
I would say the reason her face is a different colour is due to the camera angle, lighting and she may have been close to shedding. Also the substrate can alter their skin colour, take a look at these photos of one of my girls:

First, gravid, ready to shed and kept on desert sand and second a few days after laying and half way through shedding.






Hardly looks like the same animal so you really can't judge colour on the basis of one photo. I certainly wouldn't accuse someone of painting their lizard though. That's just silly imo.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 13, 2009)

aww awesome beardy i wish i had one sorry for your loss i hope this clutch turns out all good for ya


----------



## Sel (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey...old thread i know, but just wanted to ask... how old was the beardie ? and how old was she when she started turning pink?


----------



## Brettix (Sep 17, 2009)

No way mate how on earth you manage that,do you know how this line started ?
Mate this is unberliveable a breakthrough lol
Imageine what i could do with that line x myne :shock:


----------

